# Getting over Ex having sex



## rep (Jun 11, 2012)

Dated a girl for 3 years. Broke up for 3 months and within 2 weeks of breakup,, she started having sex with a guy and continued fir 3 months. She allowed him to ejacukate inside her.
Ok, yes I also started dating. Yes I had sex. The thing is that when I met her,, she was seperated and only had her husband for 10 years. She hadn't been with a lit of guys. I enjoyed the purity kinda thing,,, she had my respect. We are dating and I'm always thinking about this other guy and yes the ejacuksting bothers me. I thought that should be for intimate reasons.
Has anyone had this issue when they got back together?


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Did you ejaculate in the women you had sex with during your break up?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

If it bothers you that she had sex while you were on a break, then move on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

There used to be an STD or STI or AIDS or some kind of sexually transmitted infection/disease commercial on that said something like, when you sleep with them, you sleep with everyone they ever slept with. They wanted folks to be safe, but it certainly made people feel dirty. 

If you can't get over it, you need to talk to someone, or find another woman who is more compatible. Finishing inside is intimate, but the deed is done, so how does that make much difference? Women's bodies cleanse themselves and sometimes they use a little help. It's in your head and if it stops you from finding happiness, you probably need to look into it with a counselor to find acceptance of one way or the other.


----------



## rep (Jun 11, 2012)

No I did not ejaculate in the other women.
She also said that sex with him hurt.
I said he was large and she said it was bc she couldn't get wet. Never heard of that. He was 6'5. To me, I think she is lying but I know it's me that must get over it to have a healthy relationship,,, I just can't shake it


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Have you thought about NOT being in a relationship?


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

You'll never know. Can you accept that? I don't think. Get some counseling or just move on.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Have you thought about NOT being in a relationship?


Can you expand on the thoughts behind this? I don't think he is going to find anything different dating, unless you mean sexless dating.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

2ntnuf said:


> Can you expand on the thoughts behind this? I don't think he is going to find anything different dating, unless you mean sexless dating.


I invite you to do some reading...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/search.php?searchid=34399713


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> I invite you to do some reading...
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/search.php?searchid=34399713


That didn't work. I'd be glad to read whatever. Maybe the thread is gone?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

2ntnuf said:


> That didn't work. I'd be glad to read whatever. Maybe the thread is gone?


No, they're still there... not sure why the link didn't work.

Anyway, just read any one of his 49 threads -- especially the more recent among them -- and you'll start to get the picture.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

rep said:


> Dated a girl for 3 years. Broke up for 3 months and within 2 weeks of breakup,, she started having sex with a guy and continued fir 3 months. She allowed him to ejacukate inside her.
> Ok, yes I also started dating. Yes I had sex. The thing is that when I met her,, she was seperated and only had her husband for 10 years. She hadn't been with a lit of guys. I enjoyed the purity kinda thing,,, she had my respect. We are dating and I'm always thinking about this other guy and yes the ejacuksting bothers me. I thought that should be for intimate reasons.
> Has anyone had this issue when they got back together?


Just so I'm clear on this...

1. You dated and had sex with a woman for three years, while she was separated from her husband -NOT divorced. 

2. During your 3 month Break-up she had sex with a man multiple times. 

3. During your 3 month break-up you had sex and I can only assume...ejaculated. Hmmm

4. You are now dating her again, but are having concerns and some Retroactive jealousy thing about the guy she was with during your breakup...because she allowed him to actual ejaculate during sex and ejaculation is an "intimate" thing??

5. You originally were attracted to her because she hadn't been with many other men, so was therefore..."Pure"??

Well....I would have to say No...I have not dealt with this particular issue back when I was dating. But, maybe you could break this down into a few items to consider...before you really make an ass of yourself and bring up this purity/intimacy thing with your girlfriend and probably creep her right out... 

By the time you started dating her she had been married for *10 years.*..She was sleeping with you while still married (correct me if i'm wrong). You had been broken up for 2 weeks and she was hooking up with another guy (I'm not judging...in fact don't see anything particularly wrong with that). 

This "Purity" was only in your mind. Good chance you are/were attributing characteristics to her that attract/appeal to you but are not really there.

Are you OK with her losing respect for you and/or thinking less of you for doing the same thing she did while you were broke up? Do you know if she does/has?

If her having sex with another guy bothers you that much...than just next her. She can't undo the past and you can't un-hear that it happened. So just move on. (Strange though..you like the purity -but she WAS married for 10 years...odds are she was far from pure after year 1.)


----------



## Cobalt (Nov 16, 2014)

rep said:


> Dated a girl for 3 years. Broke up for 3 months and within 2 weeks of breakup,, she started having sex with a guy and continued fir 3 months. She allowed him to ejacukate inside her.
> Ok, yes I also started dating. Yes I had sex. The thing is that when I met her,, she was seperated and only had her husband for 10 years. She hadn't been with a lit of guys. I enjoyed the purity kinda thing,,, she had my respect. We are dating and I'm always thinking about this other guy and yes the ejacuksting bothers me. I thought that should be for intimate reasons.
> Has anyone had this issue when they got back together?



:lol: not sure if serious

I hope my GF's ex is not stressing over how many times I have ejaculated in her and on her :rofl:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

rep. You probably shouldn't be dating her again. Why did you break up to begin with?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rep (Jun 11, 2012)

Is it true that a women could never get wet for a particular guy and that be the reason for painful sex??
When she said sex was painful,,, I asked if he was large. Wondering if the not-wet part is BS.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Get into counseling rep. Talk about all of this. Do it as soon as you can. It will help you to understand and make better decisions.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I'll bite. So was the other guy really big???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hannah77 (Sep 14, 2014)

It is definitely possible to have trouble getting wet, especially if the emotional connection or a strong attraction isn't there. By why keep having sex with him if it hurt? Why not get some lube to fix the problem? This seems fishy to me.

Maybe she is lying to spare your feelings, or she knows how jealous you get and doesn't want to deal with drama.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

rep said:


> Is it true that a women could never get wet for a particular guy and that be the reason for painful sex??
> When she said sex was painful,,, I asked if he was large. Wondering if the not-wet part is BS.


Finally we get to the bottom of all your relationship issues. You have penis envy.

Yes size does matter.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Holland said:


> Finally we get to the bottom of all your relationship issues. You have penis envy.
> 
> Yes size does matter.


You are not supposed to endanger the size matters notion. &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> You are not supposed to endanger the size matters notion. ������
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sick of tip toeing around on this one. Yes size matters. Just as a woman's body shape, breast size matters to some men.


----------



## Cobalt (Nov 16, 2014)

Holland said:


> Finally we get to the bottom of all your relationship issues. You have penis envy.
> 
> Yes size does matter.


Thank god! :smthumbup: One of my few redeeming qualities!


----------



## mjalex (Mar 5, 2015)

Unfortunately, the two of you weren't together and it's her life. If she chose to sleep with another person, you didn't have a say in the matter.

If it bothers you, the past can't change, so it may be best to break it off, or get some counseling as others have suggested.

You slept with somebody else too! Think on that. There shouldn't be a double-standard in a relationship at any point of time.

Mainly, it's best to accept the past and move on. If you're happy with her, the part of life that matters most is the future.


----------



## sammy3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Op,

Hubs being with"her" and me seeing myself laying in that exact spot, knowing his penis was inside of "her" was and still is, a real turn off as well.

~sammy


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

rep. Are you worried about penis size? You haven't answered why you broke up or why you are back together. As far as sex goes, maybe he didn't get her wet. If he was very large, it certainly could have been unpleasant and painful.

Is your GF nervous to tell you the truth? I don't agree with lying but is she worried about keeping you or damaging your relationship if she says he was big? What if she did have good sex with him but obviously prefers being with you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

rep said:


> No I did not ejaculate in the other women.
> She also said that sex with him hurt.
> I said he was large and she said it was bc she couldn't get wet. Never heard of that. He was 6'5. To me, I think she is lying but I know it's me that must get over it to have a healthy relationship,,, I just can't shake it


You never heard of a women not getting wet? Really? 

You think she is a liar and you cannot get over that she had sex with some guy.

You need to break up with her. She does not deserve this.

Also... really? You did not ejaculate inside women you were here talking about not too long ago.. the one who could not give you her number of sex partners off the top of her head? You were having regular sex with her and you did not finish in her?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

ConanHub said:


> You are not supposed to endanger the size matters notion. &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


Size matters to men more than it does to women.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> Size matters to men more than it does to women.


I think that is mostly true. I am still very fascinated with research in this area. Also with male and female hang ups. This seems to be a common male one. I have read about, but never talked to, females who have had issue going from a large partner to a smaller one. I don't believe that is common however.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I wouldn't be eating at the y!!!!!!!!

6'5" he was probably hung like a elephant! That's why it hurt!

Come on buddy either you can get over it or you can't.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

chillymorn said:


> I wouldn't be eating at the y!!!!!!!!
> 
> 6'5" he was probably hung like a elephant! That's why it hurt!
> 
> Come on buddy either you can get over it or you can't.


I have known some very tall men who accurately had the nickname "tiny". I have also known some short men with small hands and feet that sported monsters.

Hard to tell most of the time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> I wouldn't be eating at the y!!!!!!!!
> 
> 6'5" he was probably hung like a elephant! That's why it hurt!
> 
> Come on buddy either you can get over it or you can't.


Ah there you go.... just make the OP feel better.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> I have known some very tall men who accurately had the nickname "tiny". I have also known some short men with small hands and feet that sported monsters.
> 
> Hard to tell most of the time.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This. 

OK I have been with men ranging from 5'4" to 6'4" in height lol and height or lack there of does not always equate to penis size or lack there of.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*When within the bounds of a trusting relationship, it is perfectly normal to ejaculate into one's love interest! But if that person is no longer deemed to be in a commited one-on-one relationship, morheespecially with you, then it is preeminently none of your damned business as to is currently doing the ejaculating into them! Ces pas?

You've got far bigger fish to fry! Save your sanity and just move on!*


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

OK there seem to be a number of different issues being discussed here and you need to clarify which of these you actually have a problem with:



*The fact that she had sex with another guy when you broke up.* Well this cannot be an issue since it sounds like you did not separate with a no dating others clause - you broke up! And you had sex with others too. It sounds like she only had sex with this one guy and you may had more partners ?


*If she only had sex with the one guy for the whole 2.5 months, is it a question of you worrying about her forming an emotional attachment to him and that it was more than just sex ?* This could be an issue for me too because if she had an emotional attachment to this guy, it could become a problem down the line (the next time you have an argument).


*Is it the speed with which she moved onto another guy - within 2 weeks of breakup ? * How long did you take to find another bed partner ? And also it may have something to do with why you broke up in the first place. And the fact that apart from you and her ex, she had no experience of other men. You should not be worrying about the speed with which she moved on to someone else. My real question here would be why she came back to you and also why you broke up in the first place.


*It also seems that you are concerned about her letting him ejaculate inside her.* The concern I would have here is the fact that she only just met him and didn't use condoms (and of course, the risk that comes with that). Is that the case here ? It certainly cannot be the case if he did use condoms because what would you have him do - pull out and continue to ejaculate into the condom? So assuming they barebacked it and she was on the pill, there is the risk of std's and your pride ? What do you mean by you didn't ejaculate into the women you slept with ? Did you bareback it too ? Is that why you didn't ejaculate inside them ? 


*Also you seem to be unaware that sometimes women don't get wet *- in those cases it doesn't matter if you are medium, large or extra large - the experience is going to be horrendous for them (and the guy too possibly) and this may have something to do with her not being turned on or simply not being lubricated enough. It might also have something to do with his size, but many times, unless he is deformed, the natural lubrication helps women to cope with this. So the simple answer is YES - women do remain dry sometimes and it doesn't necessarily have anything to do with size of the penis.


*Finally you seem concerned with the size of his penis. * My strong advice would be to not go down this path. Women are bound to come across both smaller and larger penises than yours. The fact that they choose to be with you means you win! If that was a strong consideration with her, she would not come back to you. By the way did you sleep with any women that had better breasts, body parts etc than your gf ? Did she ask about them ? If she did, what would you tell her ? Think about these things too.

So I cannot say that you have absolutely no concerns, but I would like to know more about why you broke up and why you both decided to reconcile.

Take care.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

rep said:


> Dated a girl for 3 years. Broke up for 3 months and within 2 weeks of breakup,, she started having sex with a guy and continued fir 3 months. She allowed him to ejacukate inside her.
> 
> We are dating and I'm always thinking about this other guy and yes the ejacuksting bothers me. I thought that should be for intimate reasons.
> Has anyone had this issue when they got back together?


How, pray tell, do you know this? Do you interrogate her and ask her all the positions they screwed in? 

Also, you were broken up, yes? So if you were broken up, it's really not any of your business if she has sex with other people and or lets them "ejacksting" anywhere on/near, or in her. It's her vagina. 

Did you break up and get back together? 

If you are back together and you cannot move past the fact she slept with someone else, then please do her a favor and dump her. Or maybe she will dump you.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

rep said:


> Dated a girl for 3 years. Broke up for 3 months and within 2 weeks of breakup,, she started having sex with a guy and continued fir 3 months. She allowed him to ejacukate inside her.
> Ok, yes I also started dating. Yes I had sex. The thing is that when I met her,, she was seperated and only had her husband for 10 years. She hadn't been with a lit of guys. I enjoyed the purity kinda thing,,, she had my respect. We are dating and I'm always thinking about this other guy and yes the ejacuksting bothers me. I thought that should be for intimate reasons.
> Has anyone had this issue when they got back together?


A lot of guys have feelings of retroactive jealously but it's normally biology driven and not not logical. In your case I bet you feel like those first three years before you broke up are now null and void. When you think about stuff from then your mind instantly jumps forward to (after then) and you fixate on her being with someone else. It's a symptom of evolutionary mate guarding and insecurity. So the trick is to remind yourself that it's not logical thoughts. Remind yourself that you're not a slave to your innate triggers. The logical thoughts are that you guys were broken up and both of you were lonely and trying to figure things out. Obviously you both figured out that the people you were with during that break up were not who you wanted to be with.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

rep said:


> We are dating and I'm always thinking about this other guy and yes the ejacuksting bothers me. I thought that should be for intimate reasons.


In her, on her, what's the difference?

Would you feel better if she said he pulled out and shot all over her face and lips and she licked it up?

She screwed some other guy, that's all that matters.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

lenzi said:


> In her, on her, what's the difference?
> 
> Would you feel better if she said he pulled out and shot all over her face and lips and she licked it up?
> 
> She screwed some other guy, that's all that matters.


Not exactly. They were broke up and were not married so she didn't actually do anything wrong. Rep is struggling over how he feels about it so it's his thing to work out or not. If she feels judged for something she doesn't think was wrong to begin with then it will put a wedge between them that doesn't have to be.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Thundarr said:


> Not exactly. They were broke up and were not married so she didn't actually do anything wrong. Rep is struggling over how he feels about it so it's his thing to work out or not. If she feels judged for something she doesn't think was wrong to begin with then it will put a wedge between them that doesn't have to be.


I know they were separated and I did not infer she did anything wrong. She had sex with some other guy during their separation and he's struggling with it, but only part of it, and I just don't get the distinction he's trying to make between what is and is not acceptable to him as far as her sexual trysts.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

lenzi said:


> I know they were separated and I did not infer she did anything wrong. She had sex with some other guy during their separation and he's struggling with it, but only part of it, and I just don't get the distinction he's trying to make between what is and is not acceptable to him as far as her sexual trysts.


I think we agree. To me it wouldn't matter how long she waited or if they used protection or not or if he was tall or not. Rep would find something to fixate on because he's letting insecurities cloud his judgement IMO.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

Here's me being honest as a man (or a jerk, take your pick):

If we broke up and she had sex with just one person, I couldn't be with her again even if I had done the same thing with 100 different girls.

That's how I feel and I'm not ashamed of it.


----------



## Maria Canosa Gargano (Jan 30, 2015)

synthetic said:


> Here's me being honest as a man (or a jerk, take your pick):
> 
> If we broke up and she had sex with just one person, I couldn't be with her again even if I had done the same thing with 100 different girls.
> 
> That's how I feel and I'm not ashamed of it.


I don't think it is jerkiness as long as it is defined as you deciding what you want in a relationship.

It would be jerky if it was "All women must blah blah blah or they are -insert degrading name here-" This has nothing to do with the OP, but we sometimes get people on here who are hung up on who these women had sex with before and after they break up with them and start spouting off some pretty suspect ideologies about virginity and worthiness. 

I am a woman, and if I broke up with my fiance and he had sex with another woman I would be done as well. 

But I am a walk away and never look back kind of gal anyway.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Maria Canosa Gargano said:


> I don't think it is jerkiness as long as it is defined as you deciding what you want in a relationship.
> 
> It would be jerky if it was "All women must blah blah blah or they are -insert degrading name here-" This has nothing to do with the OP, but we sometimes get people on here who are hung up on who these women had sex with before and after they break up with them and start spouting off some pretty suspect ideologies about virginity and worthiness.
> 
> ...


As long as I don't try to date these women and then tell them they aren't worthy of me, I don't see a problem. The problem arises when I make my boundaries known and they believe their past is none of my business(which is true), and then aren't honest with themselves and do not decline a date with me, assuming I'll either never find out or will eventually have to accept them. Later, when that past happens to accidentally come out, they get judgmental with the one who made their boundaries clear and who now wants explanations. In my mind, that past has become, due to dishonesty, an issue in the relationship which now has to be dealt with.


----------



## Maria Canosa Gargano (Jan 30, 2015)

2ntnuf said:


> As long as I don't try to date these women and then tell them they aren't worthy of me, I don't see a problem. The problem arises when I make my boundaries known and they believe their past is none of my business(which is true), and then aren't honest with themselves and do not decline a date with me, assuming I'll either never find out or will eventually have to accept them. Later, when that past happens to accidentally come out, they get judgmental with the one who made their boundaries clear and who now wants explanations. In my mind, that past has become, due to dishonesty, an issue in the relationship which now has to be dealt with.


I totally agree! As you pointed out you are saying it is YOUR boundaries. We all have them and they don't have to be politically correct (respectful and not harmful but not politically correct). 

What I think gets some women defensive is when men start defending their personal boundaries with ideologies of purity and the worth of female sexuality as if a looser sexuality is automatically bad. This doesn't take into account that a female's sexuality is a make up of her own experiences and has nothing to do with her worth or reflect on the man in anyway! I find the OP's worry about what she did as reflecting on his manhood illogical. As other posters pointed out, that is a gut feeling and nothing wrong with feeling that but it must be thought through.

Does what someone did when you were not with them have anything to do with you or your worth? 

No!

Going back to what you said. I personally prefer men I date to have similar values towards sex. For me it is a powerful and beautiful act. I would rather a man I was with err on the side of less promiscuous. However the past is the past and cannot be changed. Perhaps that man had a more promiscuous past but because of his experiences he now has values that align with me. 

**** the past! We are compatible and will move forward together with similar values.

That does not mean I think promiscuous men are dirty, nor do I value purity for the sake of purity. I value a less sexual past for the fact that it will most likely match up with my values. No larger ideology about men and purity, just who am I and what do I need from a partner.

Did I make sense or did I just ramble?


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Maria Canosa Gargano said:


> I totally agree! As you pointed out you are saying it is YOUR boundaries. We all have them and they don't have to be politically correct (respectful and not harmful but not politically correct).
> 
> What I think gets some women defensive is when men start defending their personal boundaries with ideologies of purity and the worth of female sexuality as if a looser sexuality is automatically bad. This doesn't take into account that a female's sexuality is a make up of her own experiences and has nothing to do with her worth or reflect on the man in anyway! I find the OP's worry about what she did as reflecting on his manhood illogical. As other posters pointed out, that is a gut feeling and nothing wrong with feeling that but it must be thought through.
> 
> ...


No rambling at all. I respect your position because you were courageous enough to state it firmly and succinctly and without a hint of deception, nor did you give me any hint of your past, which is exactly what I meant. 

I will only say, my thoughts don't align with all of yours, but that's not because you are less of a woman or I am more of a man, or vice versa. 

I think my past made me who I am today. I am sure of it. There is no question. Therefore, it is vitally important to me, if I was ever in search of a long-term marriage/relationship. Otherwise, I can accept more, but will never be able to make it in a long-term, and the short-term relationship would end at some point with no doubt.

That doesn't mean I have not, nor would not ever be attracted to someone who has different boundaries. Nor would it mean she would never be attracted to me. It doesn't mean we would not be compatible in some areas that make a short-term relationship worthwhile, as long as she fully understands and accepts that. 

I do not do ONS. Maybe some day I will change my mind, but I doubt that very much. I'm just not capable at this point, and I'm not that young. I don't know if it's really worth trying to change. I don't look at sex as many others do. So, I am limited, not others. I place those limitations on myself and do not expect someone to be like me. I am unique and always will be. Each of us is. 

I'm not judging anyone. I'm stating my boundaries, as you pointed out, even if they are not pc. That's dangerous, and I choose to do it.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

rep said:


> Is it true that a women could never get wet for a particular guy and that be the reason for painful sex??
> When she said sex was painful,,, I asked if he was large. Wondering if the not-wet part is BS.


I don't know why, but it really annoys me when men get so hung up on the size of men their women have previously been with. 

In answer to your question, yes. After my divorce, I dated a person for several months this happened with. It was always painful and he was in no way large. I think I was just not aroused by him and he wasn't good at sex.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Holland said:


> Finally we get to the bottom of all your relationship issues. You have penis envy.
> 
> Yes size does matter.


This.

Insecurity is a b!tch and a half.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm confused. So, you're back with her now? And while she let the other guy finish inside her, she still won't let you? And that's not a deal breaker for you?


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I'm confused. So, you're back with her now? And while she let the other guy finish inside her, she still won't let you? And that's not a deal breaker for you?


He didn't say she won't let him. I looked back and don't see it and I didn't remember him saying it. All I see is that he didn't do it with the women he was with when they split up.


----------



## Erudite (Jan 28, 2015)

I think it has less to do with the "pure" aspect than most people think. Women who have multiple partners may "appear" less than discerning. (Not saying that is true, at all, but bear with me). So a woman who has had few to no partners may "appear" to be more choosy..meaning the man that she finally chooses must be especially attractive or more virile or powerful or more special in some way than the other men that would gladly bed her if she gave them the opportunity. I think that is more a biological instinct as generally males mate multiple times but females are more discerning as to pass on only the best genes to their offspring.

I have only had my husband my whole life. Right up until a few years ago, before things went south, the fact that I had only had him was a huge turn on for him. It seemed even more important to him once we had children and he saw what his seed had, um, wrought. *cough* I had had other forms of sexual contact but no intercourse before him. The other stuff was not important to him. The intercourse was.

I think men often get a bad rap when the word "purity" and "virginity" get used to describe their preferences. As if they expect their wives to be paragons of virtue or something. I really think it is less to do with that and more the need to feel wanted and special when there are other men vying for their partner's body.

These are just musings I don't have anything to back it up. *shrug*


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Is rep still around? Only 3 posts on the first page and then nothing!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

manfromlamancha said:


> Is rep still around? Only 3 posts on the first page and then nothing!


He is probably investigating the OM to get a look at the "goods".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

manfromlamancha said:


> Is rep still around? Only 3 posts on the first page and then nothing!


He starts a lot of threads and then leaves them after a few posts.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

oh, for crying out loud, dude. i wasn't there. give me her email and i'll ask her for you...

and yes, when they are sooooo huuuuge, its really really difficult.. but sooooo grrreeeeaaaaatttttt


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> He is probably investigating the OM to get a look at the "goods".
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That, or natural vaginal lubrication.

His posts seem very bodily fluid centric. Doesn't like the idea of the other guy's ejaculate and you get the impression he'd rather the guy had beast of a cöck rather than contemplate that she may've got a little moist. ("Eeeeww. Gross!")
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Flying_Dutchman said:


> That, or natural vaginal lubrication.
> 
> His posts seem very bodily fluid centric. Doesn't like the idea of the other guy's ejaculate and you get the impression he'd rather the guy had beast of a cöck rather than contemplate that she may've got a little moist. ("Eeeeww. Gross!")
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl:


----------

